# Fastest board you've ever ridden?



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

just curious...


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

My first real board, a Salomon Transfer.

That thing was a tank. Towards the end of last season I was just getting used to going as fast as possible. My last trip of last season my friend and I got up to Snow Summit 1.5 hours before it closed so we had no choice but to bomb every run. It was sweet as hell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

My current board- Lib Tech T. Rice MTX.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Greeley Colorado eh, and u ride a MTX, i think i know you.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Salomon surface,

Stable as hell, Fast, wicked.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Neversummer Titan TX.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> Greeley Colorado eh, and u ride a MTX, i think i know you.


Oh yeah? It's Eric, who's this?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Bataleon Enemy 157, 2. GNU CBH 160, 3. Burton T6 162


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Burton BMC 168 and I was passing skiers on the cat tracks in Jackson Hole.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Oh yeah? It's Eric, who's this?


ah nvm i got a bud up at UNC with a MTX too. you from Colorado?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> ah nvm i got a bud up at UNC with a MTX too. you from Colorado?


Nah, I'm originally from VA. Just moved here in August when I transfered to UNC.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Fastest, most insane edge hold, highest G-force, most rediculously fun board...Coiler NSR II 182cm. Progressive sidecut, decambered nose, tapered, with titanal inside...like strapping yourself into an F-16.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Have only ever owned 2 and still have them both. Saloman 450 159. This thing is stff and fast. Freeride express

My current deck is just as fast. 09 Forum Grudge 154


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

In order:

1. Bataleon Goliath 161W
2. Bataleon Riot 159
3. Bataleon Airobic 159


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

My Prior MFR 165, although my Salomon Fastback 160 was hella fast too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll second the Neversummer Titan TX. For doing a figure one, there is hardly a better board. Damn thing will blaze and sucks up chop like nothing else.

No experience with alpine models, but those have to be pretty fast too.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Kill, when I find my way out to your, Ill let you ride my enemy. Im sure youll be impressed


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I'll second the Neversummer Titan TX. For doing a figure one, there is hardly a better board. Damn thing will blaze and sucks up chop like nothing else.
> 
> No experience with alpine models, but those have to be pretty fast too.


Heh.. figure 1. :laugh:

Wire your shit tight, grit your teeth, hold on, and pray to god - That's how I handle the Titan.  However, it usually ends up handling me. 

In all fairness, in retrospect I would have rather had my Titan in this past weekend's slush than my Roundhouse. Flex and slush just don't mix.

I second the reference to Alpine boards tho. I have 0 experience with them, but I don't doubt they'd blow any freeride boards away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

A custom x is the fastest I've ridden. Surprisingly the hero is quite fast as well.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Only boards I've ever ridden are rentals, my friend's Burton Custom 158 that's been so abused the bottom is like sandpaper, and my own Ride Impact that was brand new just a few months ago. So my Ride. But in reality, it's not even that fast of a board.


----------



## cashmoney13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Burton T6 159


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> In all fairness, in retrospect I would have rather had my Titan in this past weekend's slush than my Roundhouse. Flex and slush just don't mix.


You have a Roundhouse and a Titan TX?

How do the two compare - specifically how much stiffer is the Titan? How much better is it at speed than the Roundhouse.

I have a smidgen of regret going Roundhouse vs Titan TX.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

visibleinks said:


> You have a Roundhouse and a Titan TX?
> 
> How do the two compare - specifically how much stiffer is the Titan? How much better is it at speed than the Roundhouse.
> 
> I have a smidgen of regret going Roundhouse vs Titan TX.


Yes and don't. I honestly find the Roundhouse to be more fun. It's more nimble and forgiving. It doesn't have the dampening of the Titan, but it still keeps the chatter down enough for my needs. 

I'm on the middle to upper side of and intermediate ability, and when I need an agile board that turns on a dime (relative for a 163 wide), I'd reach for the Roundhouse every time. If I were to have a choice of which board, I'd take the Titan TX. But ONLY because I could sell it new, get a Roundhouse, and pocket the difference.  

As far as how much stiffer... If you've got quantitative stiffy units to measure them by (I'd suggest # of Jessica Albas from Sin City), I can tell you.  Anything else is just relative. But yes, the Titan is obviously stiffer than the Roundhouse. 

As far a coolness factor, the prestige of the Titan and conquering it would be about 500 MegaFonzies cooler (Futurama), but the understated beauty and novelty of a Roundhouse reduces the advantage to a mere 100 MegaFonzies.

Bottom line: Titan is made for mountains, Roundhouse is made for resorts


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes and don't. I honestly find the Roundhouse to be more fun. It's more nimble and forgiving. It doesn't have the dampening of the Titan, but it still keeps the chatter down enough for my needs.
> 
> I'm on the middle to upper side of and intermediate ability, and when I need an agile board that turns on a dime (relative for a 163 wide), I'd reach for the Roundhouse every time. If I were to have a choice of which board, I'd take the Titan TX. But ONLY because I could sell it new, get a Roundhouse, and pocket the difference.
> 
> ...


Never ridden a Titan, but a friend of mine has a Roundhouse and that is one hell of a fun board. :thumbsup:


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Bottom line: Titan is made for mountains, Roundhouse is made for resorts


Thanks - I appreciate that you can give a good side by side comparison.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> 1. Bataleon Enemy 157, 2. GNU CBH 160, 3. Burton T6 162


Interesting - the GNU has an extruded base doesn't it? Goes to show maybe all extruded bases aren't slow


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Neversummer Titan TX.


/thread




edit: haha im a little late my bad


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MunkySpunk *- I'm curious as to what you set your binding angles to.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

+18/0 goofy. I'm going to try a more duck stance next season. Switch and big air are on my list to have down pat by this time next year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Elan El Grande 171. Top of Goat's Eye at Sunshine, to the parking lot in 12 minutes. Forget about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

F2 Speedster RS 183 and a Coiler All mountain T 180

Used a gps to get clocked in the mid 40s with ease. Give me good conditions with a nice groom and no crowds, I bet I can straight line near 60mph. Just need to build up the cajones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

*fastest board*

Burton custom x. wickedly fast and stable and stiff like ron jeremy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Burton custom x. wickedly fast and stable and stiff like ron jeremy


Ron Jeremy :laugh::laugh: The ugliest porn star on Gods green earth..:laugh: If he did'nt have a huge schlong he'd have to pay for it..:laugh::laugh:

Back on topic. Any board with a well maintained and properly moisturized SINTERED BASE will be faster than hell..

If you really want to be fast. chk how World cup amd Olympic competitors wax their skis and boards. Its a science that I am sure GLEB would have something to add about this. When you are talking about 1000'sths of a seconds possibly determining whether you make the podium or not, you would have a waxing, tuning guru at your side for sure. All the top flight guys do.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

AAA said:


> Fastest, most insane edge hold, highest G-force, most rediculously fun board...Coiler NSR II 182cm. Progressive sidecut, decambered nose, tapered, with titanal inside...like strapping yourself into an F-16.


Sorry guys, you may all have some fast free-ride boards (although I'd put my volkl coal up against most of 'em ), but this clearly takes the cake.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Back on topic. Any board with a well maintained and properly moisturized SINTERED BASE will be faster than hell..
> 
> If you really want to be fast. chk how World cup amd Olympic competitors wax their skis and boards. Its a science that I am sure GLEB would have something to add about this. When you are talking about 1000'sths of a seconds possibly determining whether you make the podium or not, you would have a waxing, tuning guru at your side for sure. All the top flight guys do.


You're absolutely right about that. For example, in boardercross, some guys will pay top dollar (I'm guessing thousands) to hire a tuner to win the races. Most BX courses have pumping sections where they just go over rollers and pick up crazy speed. At the higher levels, the pumping skills of the riders is probably pretty similar. It comes down to the wax their wax tech chooses and thats what lets them pull away.

Curtis Bacca is one of the names that comes to mind as one of the best tuners out there. If you wanna get a world cup quality tune, check out skimd which is run by Mike DeSantis. Your boards will fly and the edge will easily cut through your glove, and your hand. Happend do me multiple times. Or if you're in NH, probably one of the best around is JD at Rogers ski and board shop.

Lastly, alomst every well tuned board will be just as fast as any other, no matter how stiff or whatever. The only thing that changes is the handling once the board goes on edge.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Gleb said:


> F2 Speedster RS 183 and a Coiler All mountain T 180
> 
> Used a gps to get clocked in the mid 40s with ease. Give me good conditions with a nice groom and no crowds, I bet I can straight line near 60mph. Just need to build up the cajones. :thumbsup:


40 isn't that good, almost all non park boards can do that.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I very rarely get passed by anyone on my 09 DH2 157. Sintered bases are awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I need a name said:


> 40 isn't that good, almost all non park boards can do that.


yeah i know. The non park boards can straightline at those speeds, but not much else. Anything past 40 they get wobbly just like on a skateboard, due to soft bindings and boots.

I can carve at high speeds. I'm not quite good or strong enough to be able to do full laid out carves at 40, but I definitely can carve at decently high speeds. Need alot more improvement in my technique, strength and more balls to get up my carving speed. Need some more summer weight training to get my legs to be able to handle the g-forces at the top end carving speeds. Hopefully next year 

Also, just to clarify for some of you, I ride alpine snowboards. My boards are thinner, stiffer, have larger side cut radii (at least most of them), and I use a soft version of a ski boot.

Using that set up doesn't make you faster, it just makes it easier to go faster.

A softboot board I heard lots of good things about regarding speed and stability is the *Volkl Supercross*. If you find yourself spending more time carving the groomers and steeps, check that board out. Gonna get my hands on one for next season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

SB4L said:


> I very rarely get passed by anyone on my 09 DH2 157. Sintered bases are awesome.


Well I can almost guarantee that nobody on a 157 anything is passing me!


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I rarely get passed, usually just skiiers pushing on the flats, thats the only time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

250 lbs, and a 171, they'res certain laws of physics that just plain benefit me... :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

1964 your mother 162

My 09 lib banana


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Probably my Ride No. 4 or Concept UL.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

2011 T Rice Hp.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

My Burton Supermodel seems to be my fastest board, or the one I feel the most comfortable going ridiculously fast with :dunno: I only have a NS Evo and NS Sl then a bunch of old boards to compare though.


Hit 69.3 on Starfire (Key) Saturday morning though! Then it turned into a shit-show at noon. I forgot it was MLK weekend.


----------



## phiho420 (Nov 26, 2012)

Burton t6 for me


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

K2 Zeppelin 158 - not sure on the year but it has early 00 graphics


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

my 163 custom oxess with palmer risers and my every day +30+15 stance!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Yawn...


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Neeeeeeeeeecro bump!


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

And kinda weird this thread was started by me....


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes and don't. I honestly find the Roundhouse to be more fun. It's more nimble and forgiving. It doesn't have the dampening of the Titan, but it still keeps the chatter down enough for my needs.
> 
> I'm on the middle to upper side of and intermediate ability, and when I need an agile board that turns on a dime (relative for a 163 wide), I'd reach for the Roundhouse every time. If I were to have a choice of which board, I'd take the Titan TX. But ONLY because I could sell it new, get a Roundhouse, and pocket the difference.
> 
> ...


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PRrKc6Gj9...8/s1600/sin-city-sin-city-525074_1024_768.jpg


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Jones Flagship 158 - no question on that for me. I have to slow down at 55 cause I lack the said cojones to let it go faster, but it would.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Burton Canyon 181...i get it out when there are only groomers to ride and i want to scare myself, lol


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Burton Chopper 130, this was a 2009-2010 model, so the little stinker still had a camber. This was my first actual board, and man, I could push that thing to the limits. I really can't get my Custom Smalls to go as fast as I could get the Chopper to, maybe it's the Camber/Flying V difference. When that Chopper was fresh waxed, coupled with the fact that I was really light, I just freaking FLEW. One second I'm at the top of the hill, next I'm at the bottom.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Lib Tech Phoenix with Bent Metal Restraint bindings. Pretty neat setup.

But other than that I've just ridden park-leaning boards so I really haven't gone that fast.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

My CustomX 159W.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

burton bmc 168


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

bataleon undisputed has been the fastest for me. Overall, I'm guessing it's the "Freeride TBT" that does it (very narrow amount of base touching the snow).


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

162 Malolo (full camber)


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Lib Tech Grocer 180. Other than custom race boards on closed courses that's the board I have gone the fastest on.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

My new Rome Agent Rocker is pretty darn fast, and the fastest board ive ever owned.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

The reason the Burton BMC was so fast was because the sintered Indium base has indium integrated into the base material, this absorbs heat generated over the base, which gives a faster glide.


As for today, I was riding a sample for next year. Arbor Steepwater 167. It felt like a rocket ship. Gliding off the lift, I'd have to slam on the edge to stop. Wicked fast...









So I downloaded the Ski Tracks app and gave it a whirl. I hit 64mph without trying too hard, other than putting my front knee in my chest for 20 seconds down a headwall. It was late in the day, so I'll give it a proper try tomorrow AM.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

That's wicked fast in my book! Heck, 50 mph is fast to me. Without even trying? - wow. Are you sure it wasn't km/h? And, from what I have heard, these apps weren't very accurate...

My fastest board is K2 Turbo Dream.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe it... I can hit close to 50 on my old ass K2 Union 164(cambered park board) on groomers on a hill that has 350' of vertical. And that's NOT flatbasing. OR freebasing. :blink:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My Charlie Slasher probably has the fastest base I've ridden, but given it's pow specific shape and shallow sidecut, it's not the greatest on groomers where it's easiest to ball out. The fastest I've ever clocked myself is 63mph on my old cambered NS Heritage, though I think I've had my NS Proto faster than that. That little bastard skips like a stone across the water at those speeds. Pretty sure it's only touching the snow once every 20 feet or so when you're ripping like that. :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I've used the apps and compared them to a GPS watch, and the apps are not accurate at all for peak speed. With the GPS watch, my peak speed at each resort is within 3-5 km/h compared to previous days at the same resort. I fly and I usually am in the low 80 km/h range at Nakiska, mid 70 km/h range at LL, and the high 60's low 70's at Fernie (more rugged terrain).

Nevertheless, if you're comparing your average speed between boards, the apps could be quite accurate.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I've used the apps and compared them to a GPS watch, and the apps are not accurate at all for peak speed. With the GPS watch, my peak speed at each resort is within 3-5 km/h compared to previous days at the same resort. I fly and I usually am in the low 80 km/h range at Nakiska, mid 70 km/h range at LL, and the high 60's low 70's at Fernie (more rugged terrain).
> 
> Nevertheless, if you're comparing your average speed between boards, the apps could be quite accurate.


 I've used my speed tracker app in my car and it reads identical to my speedometer. Anywhere from 25mph to 80mph. I've heard people say they don't factor in elevation, but that would result in a far slower reading than you're actually traveling, if that was the case. I don't know, but that's good enough for me.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I've used my speed tracker app in my car and it reads identical to my speedometer. Anywhere from 25mph to 80mph. I've heard people say they don't factor in elevation, but that would result in a far slower reading than you're actually traveling, if that was the case. I don't know, but that's good enough for me.


Accuracy will depend on the device. A good GPS chipset will use the doppler effect to calculate the speed and is very accurate (as good as a radar gun). Shitty GPS chipsets will use position information and will put out junk speed data (a lot of phones have shitty GPS chipsets).


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

The fastest board i have had is my YES Big City 158 (?) im pushing 200lbs, but had my ski tracks hit 110km/h quite often. Also im a crazy mf'er and i think any board with the right driver can go fast...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Carbon Flagship is the fastest board I've ridden lately but I'm sure if I could fine a true alpine race board it would be faster. If that is all we are going after.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Just curious about this. How does a handheld GPS unit use Doppler Effect? I always assumed that all GPS units get their information from positioning. I am a pilot and am very familiar with the Bendix/King KLN 94 and the more recent Garmin glass cockpit GPS units and we must have RAIM before a GPS approach is performed. Vertical height is notoriously inaccurate and all GPS approaches are non precision unless the airport is equipped with a ground based WAAS to provide glide slope data.
> 
> I have never heard about handhelds using Doppler Effect and would like to know how it actually works. Sorry, I'm a technology guy and since GPS is something I work very closely with in the cockpit, I find it especially interesting.



Doppler-Aided Positioning

Sirf 3 (popular chipset for good quality GPS units) speed accuracy


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Burton T6 for sure but last week hit +/- 50 mph on my Burton SuperModelX


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

behi said:


> Accuracy will depend on the device. A good GPS chipset will use the doppler effect to calculate the speed and is very accurate (as good as a radar gun). Shitty GPS chipsets will use position information and will put out junk speed data (a lot of phones have shitty GPS chipsets).


I get that. Well, for an example of how accurate the gps is in an iPhone, my wife left hers sitting on the womdhield of our car one summer day. That night I ran to the store and it flew off while I was accelerating down the highway. Thankfully I had the service that let me locate all my families phones, and it led me to within about 15 feet. Close enough that I found it on the side of a road at night. I get that it's maybe off a bit, I'm ok with that.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> I've used my speed tracker app in my car and it reads identical to my speedometer. Anywhere from 25mph to 80mph. I've heard people say they don't factor in elevation, but that would result in a far slower reading than you're actually traveling, if that was the case. I don't know, but that's good enough for me.


Yeah I think a car is the easy case for a GPS. If you have a buddy with a GPS watch, run ski tracks in your pocket, and put the watch on at the same time and check the results.

I was amazed at how it even picks up some of the longer carves...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I think a car is the easy case for a GPS. If you have a buddy with a GPS watch, run ski tracks in your pocket, and put the watch on at the same time and check the results.
> 
> I was amazed at how it even picks up some of the longer carves...


I don't have any friends. But maybe I'll pick up a watch for next season.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

make me wonder how fast i am getting up to, my guess is 145mph


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

CassMT said:


> make me wonder how fast i am getting up to, my guess is 145mph


88mph.... it isn't possible to go any faster.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

pff, try *1*88!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I got up to 74 on my Dark Series but who knows how accurate Ski Tracker is...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

CassMT said:


> pff, try *1*88!


I call BS.  The terminal velocity of a skydiver is about 120 mph, so unless you're clad in a sexy tight anti-friction suit and strapped onto a pair of cutting-edge technology skis with nanotechnology wax...no.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> I call BS.  The terminal velocity of a skydiver is about 120 mph, so unless you're clad in a sexy tight anti-friction suit and strapped onto a pair of cutting-edge technology skis with nanotechnology wax...no.


I'm fairly certain Cass was being facetious. :blink:

This reminds me though, I brought home a squirrel cage blower to build a gear dryer, and I asked my wife if she had any idea what it was... She said "are you going to try to mount that on your board to make it go faster?" I told her yeah, it'd be right next to the flux capacitor. 

Which would be a good name for a pair of bindings....


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I'm fairly certain Cass was being facetious. :blink:


And here I was hoping he was going to post pics. ^^



The Deacon said:


> I told her yeah, it'd be right next to the flux capacitor.
> 
> Which would be a good name for a pair of bindings....


Oh the pun! Tell Flux right now.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yes i reach Lamborghini speeds daily...no one sees me though, just a blurr, LOL

i was riffing on all the 60 and 70 mph claims that seem doubtful, to me


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I was reading on a skier forum about their speeds and GPS accuracy, and the fastest that a skier claims to have gone without a speed suit, is 80mph which was verified by a radar gun.

I'll say again, that after 55mph, it's all about wind resistance.


----------



## TBFilms (Jul 17, 2012)

The fastest board i have had: XX235


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Elan Inverse


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

2003 Burton Custom. At this point it is far too small for me and I've still never lost a race on it.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Fastest I've gone is 60 according to ski tracks on my old forum lander last year. I'm not sure how I could go any faster though because I wasn't accelerating anymore and I'm not about to flat base going that speed.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

baconzoo said:


> I was reading on a skier forum about their speeds and GPS accuracy, and the fastest that a skier claims to have gone without a speed suit, is 80mph which was verified by a radar gun.
> 
> I'll say again, that after 55mph, it's all about wind resistance.


Impressive.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> I was reading on a skier forum about their speeds and GPS accuracy, and the fastest that a skier claims to have gone without a speed suit, is 80mph which was verified by a radar gun.
> 
> I'll say again, that after 55mph, it's all about wind resistance.


Are you slightly on edge when reaching those speeds or are you completely flat?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

The JH Tapped App toe I did 148km/h on Rendezvous Trail. I'm inclined to believe there's a rather large margin of error there. If I'd hit that speed on that icey mofo I'd still be puckered up.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

baconzoo said:


> I was reading on a skier forum about their speeds and GPS accuracy, and the fastest that a skier claims to have gone without a speed suit, is 80mph which was verified by a radar gun.
> 
> I'll say again, that after 55mph, it's all about wind resistance.


+1

With jacket, 75mph was max (not me). Same race slope, same board (NS Raptor 164), same conditions, but getting rid of wind resisting jacket, some more mph were possible, but he never managed to go faster than 80mph.


----------

